# Tickets available for Newark Spring fair 14th-16th march



## hippypair (May 1, 2005)

As my wife,Pat,has a virus we will not be attending the rally at Newark this coming wekend.I have tickets for 2 adults and weekend camping pass(with MHF),if anyone would like them PM me with your address and I will post them to you.
We are sorry to miss out on this but hope to meet up again soon.

Regards Terry.


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi Terry

Hope Pat feels better soon


stew


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Sorry to hear Pat's not well Terry hope it soon clears up.I hope its not the same virus John had last year cause that took months to clear up.


Please can you let me know who has your tickets Terry so we know who to expect. Thanks


Jacquie


----------



## hippypair (May 1, 2005)

Jaquie and Stew,

Thanks for your posts,

Terry.


----------



## dazkim (May 1, 2005)

Hi
Does this show offer motorhomes for sale as we are still looking at buying our first van and only live 20 mile from the newark showground also can you just attend for the day.
Cheers dazkim


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

dazkim said:


> Hi
> Does this show offer motorhomes for sale as we are still looking at buying our first van and only live 20 mile from the newark showground also can you just attend for the day.
> Cheers dazkim


Hi dazkim

Yes there will be motorhomes for sale and yes you can attend as a day visitor

www.ukspringfair.co.uk

Jacquie


----------



## bozerboy (Feb 23, 2007)

Hi Terry Have sent you a PM 
My wife is also a Pat. I hope yours is is soon better.
Regards Dave.


----------



## hippypair (May 1, 2005)

Tickets now gone.
Terry.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

hippypair said:


> Tickets now gone.
> Terry.


Who to Terry is it bozerboy?

Jacquie


----------



## hippypair (May 1, 2005)

Sorry its a late answer Jaquie I`ve been out all evening and yes the tickets have gone to bozerboy.

Terry.


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi Terry

Thanks for letting us know. I have taken you off the list and added bozerboy.

Hope Pat is feeling better soon.


----------



## bozerboy (Feb 23, 2007)

Hi Clianthus-Jenny, and Lady J-Jaquie&John.
My wife (another Pat) and I, were going to visit Newark for the day on Saturday, Now thanks to Terry we can stay the weekend.
We Look forward to show and hope to meet you all.
Needless to say our best wishes have been sent to Terry's Pat and hope she is soon better. 
Regards Dave.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

bozerboy said:


> Hi Clianthus-Jenny, and Lady J-Jaquie&John.
> My wife (another Pat) and I, were going to visit Newark for the day on Saturday, Now thanks to Terry we can stay the weekend.
> We Look forward to show and hope to meet you all.
> Needless to say our best wishes have been sent to Terry's Pat and hope she is soon better.
> Regards Dave.


Hi Dave

Will you be arriving on Friday or Saturday, look forward to meeting you both.

Jacquie


----------



## 108971 (Jan 2, 2008)

hippypair said:


> As my wife,Pat,has a virus


Hi. Hope Pat is feeling better now,We, Jill & Bill have both been hit by bugs since Xmas.(I blame the Grand children we give them prezzies they give us bugs).


----------



## bozerboy (Feb 23, 2007)

Hi Jaquie. We hope to arrive Friday early evening. Would you know what time the evening entertainment starts. Please PM
Regards Dave


----------

